# RWS 94 Magnum .22 cal



## MarksM (Feb 20, 2012)

Does anyone know where i can get a RWS 94 Mag .22 in Mass i'm having a tough time finding one? Looking at the post from stealth they are supposed to be a good rifle. i went to straightshooters web like he said and nothing and because of Mass fx#x#x up laws they can't be shipped to me.


----------

